# inskip point- 6 & 7th may



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

g'day all,

it's not often i get two days off together these days, so me and the Mrs. are gonna try and make the most of it. we'll be camping at Inskip and will probably try to get down there on the saturday evening, anyone keen to meet up over the two days is more than welcome.

the camping ground can get a little crowded during holidays but there's normally a good vibe there and the fishing can be great


----------

